# What's the best thing you've ever built on minecraft?



## froggy (Dec 2, 2012)

What's the best thing you've ever built on minecraft?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2012)

My castle inspired by Disney and the town surrounding it is probably my best thing ever built but I build a LOT of houses (unfortunately nothing with redstone because I can't really figure it out). I built a really cool mansion on some tekkit server but gave it away and left the server because the people were annoying. Maybe when I get around to it, I'll show my creations. They aren't like totally amazing, but they are better than a hut in the mud lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 2, 2012)

In a bootleg minecraft game I recreated a huge Nyancat.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2012)

I took 47 screenshots but I'll just show you the outside of my creations hehe Everything is a work in progress.

In my pokemon garden save, I have created Vulpix and started on Ninetails. I will take requests for pokemon to build. You can go inside of the pokemon and live in them if you want to lol


Spoiler













My school of the Arcane:


Spoiler











My mansion:


Spoiler











My Real Deal Country House:


Spoiler











A real, to scale, house:


Spoiler











Office Building where testificates(sp?) make a living:


Spoiler











Dockside Cabin:


Spoiler











Underwater house:


Spoiler











My Castle:


Spoiler











If ever we have a bell tree minecraft server or someone needs buildings, I can do the building if someone does the redstone


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 2, 2012)

Spoiler: Rayquaza











We have a bunch of pixel art on my server (the three or four of us that ever go on). We see who can make the biggest and baddest creation. My Rayquaza stands the tallest and the most complex yet!  It looks a lot better in-server.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2012)

A house not made entirely out of cobble.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 2, 2012)

One time I built a castle in Jamie's server. That was so long ago omg


----------



## Elliot (Dec 2, 2012)

3x3 dirt house goml


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 2, 2012)

I built an underwater greenhouse of sorts in creative mode.
I was pretty excited about it.


Spoiler







Other than that, I haven't made much  I'll try to get fancy with my houses sometimes, but normally they're very basic.
I have this plan to make a sort of secret base behind a waterfall with an underwater entrance, but I'll only do that if I can find an ideal spot. I want it to look "natural" and I'm bad at building things to look natural, so I don't... but one day, that secret base will be created.... one day...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 2, 2012)

Some things I worked on a while back.



Spoiler

























Spoiler

























Spoiler


----------



## Mino (Dec 3, 2012)

Which texture pack is that, it's nice.

I've built many large castles, with the most recent one being a high-walled one that's built partially on land reclaimed from the water. I just realized I lost that one when I formatted my laptop's HD. Carp.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

My best was on a server that got deleted. It was this massive underground complex that had separate farming rooms for everything. It had a MASSIVE vault, with chests for literally everything. I was working on building a ranch for farm animals when it was deleted.

The upper part of the house just looked like a basic house.


----------



## easpa (Dec 22, 2012)

I love Minecraft, but I can't build anything good for the life of me. When I play multiplayer with friends, I'm normally the one gathering resources while everyone else builds. I don't mind though, I love mining.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 28, 2012)

I made this on BaconBoy's server today.  It's not my biggest or fanciest but it gives me a sort of winter feel and it looks really nice.  Constructive critism is welcome.


----------



## Kip (Jan 4, 2013)

^ Whoa that looks cozy!

I'll take a some pictures of my creations. They aren't as good as you alls though


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe this is the coolest house I have ever personally made. I just love the interior!



Spoiler: Kaiaa's house on BaconBoys Server



Outside:





Foyer:





Fishtank in the Living Room:





Living Room General:





Reading Area of Living Room:





General Pic of Loft Bedroom, Kitchen, and Creation Area:





Loft Bedroom:





Staircase to Tower/Enchantment Room:





Garden:





The Bomb Shelter Entrance:





The Shelter:





My Room:





Restaurant:







What do you think?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't take pictures of it because it's literally too big to fit in any picture. It's an obstacle course tower that starts at the bedrock layer of the world and then rises to the very top of the building limit. It is comprised of roughly 23 obstacles. The final of which, is jumping into a 3 deep x 1 square area of water. The tower also has a minecart ride that covers all of the creations that Pajami, Entei Slider, and I have built (that is, before we opened it to the public).


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 6, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> The final of which, is jumping into a 3 deep x 1 square area of water.



I was killed here because of a freak sheep accident.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2013)

Kaiaa! If you want to attempt it, I can help out. The new part


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 6, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Kaiaa! If you want to attempt it, I can help out. The new part



You added a new part? I'd like to see it lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> You added a new part? I'd like to see it lol


Just send me a PM or skype when you want in! I'll be going to bed in a bit, though. Super super tired.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2013)

I can has whitelist?

and the info to actually join, please?


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I can has whitelist?
> 
> and the info to actually join, please?



Same i`d love to join!


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Spoiler: My House with Mods


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2013)

What mod is that?


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> What mod is that?



I Used

Jammy`s Furniture
Extended Decorations
Pam`s Weee! Flowers (lol)

To Build muh mansion.

EDIT: Oh and FarmCraftory mod!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, if you want in, just PM me.

If I'm not on TBT, you can almost always find me on Skype.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLqQWAt7PlY
Made this quite a while ago, in april, ( I remember watching the Wedding of Prince Williams and Kate while making this. )


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Kip said:


> I Used
> 
> Jammy`s Furniture
> Extended Decorations
> ...



Furniture. Whelp. That's goin' on mah server


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 25, 2013)

If someone could take a screenshot of my tower in BB's server I'd appreciate it, I can't get on to take one currently.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 26, 2013)

Built a giant pacman. XD


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 26, 2013)

Using a guide, I created a giant Animal Crossing leaf.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't been able to make it to the server for awhile cause my bro took his laptop back :O


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm gonna build a lighthouse because of this whole light sensor thingy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Managed to connect. Here is my tower.




Spoiler



Wooden house isn't mine, but I had to go all the way back to it to fit my entire tower in the shot.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Managed to connect. Here is my tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa dude, that's intense!


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 1, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Managed to connect. Here is my tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering who that belonged to.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks! I haven't done much with the inside yet. I've got a room right when you walk in that is pretty tiny, to fool people.

You have to search around the room to figure out how to get into the rest of the tower, and my second floor currently has a potion shop at one end.

The walls of the tower are 15 or 16 blocks long each and there are eight walls, making it an octagon. AND it goes to the maximum height. Whenever I get the time, I'm going to dig down so that it reaches bedrock level.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 1, 2013)

I was only there when the foundation was made.  I was fishing for villagers.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey said:


> I was only there when the foundation was made.  I was fishing for villagers.



Were you one of the people who helped me soak up all the water with sand, and then dig it all out?
If so, thank you again. It would have taken me the entire day to do that alone. I'm going to be adding onto the tower later on as well, adding smaller towers higher up, and I'm also pretty happy that nobody has messed with anything. I was almost positive that the next time I logged on all of my lava would be either spilled all over the bridge, or it'd be turned to cobblestone.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2013)

What server are you guys on, and what plugins are there?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

We're on BaconBoy's server, and as far as I'm aware it's vanilla and on creative. If you message him he'd probably whitelist you.


Would love to have a survival server to go to.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, creative, never mind >.> Creative isn't my thing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, I feel you there. I really would have been bragging my butt off if I'd built a tower like that in survival.

On another server back a year and a half ago I had managed to build a decent little castle in survival but never got any screenshots.  I have no idea how to host servers, or else I would host a survival.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I feel you there. I really would have been bragging my butt off if I'd built a tower like that in survival.
> 
> On another server back a year and a half ago I had managed to build a decent little castle in survival but never got any screenshots.  I have no idea how to host servers, or else I would host a survival.



Do you know how to do port-forwarding?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Do you know how to do port-forwarding?



No, I've looked into it but I use an insane connection at home and not even going to attempt it.
I looked into it back when I was going to host a Tekkit server, but the whole thing completely went over my head and I didn't bother with it. =p


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> No, I've looked into it but I use an insane connection at home and not even going to attempt it.
> I looked into it back when I was going to host a Tekkit server, but the whole thing completely went over my head and I didn't bother with it. =p



Insane? Whatcha mean by that?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

No idea. I just have no idea how any of it works. Probably wouldn't be the best thing to host anyway, since I run on a laptop and I frequently use it for other things that hosting would get in the way of. lol


----------



## Lauren (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I haven't really built much yet I tend to mess around on it but probably a volcano or waterfall


----------



## Trundle (Feb 2, 2013)

Message me if you want to know how to port forward. It can be tricky sometimes but usually okay.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 2, 2013)

Gallows, a survival server for TBT would be great.  I'd join in a heartbeat.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey said:


> Gallows, a survival server for TBT would be great.  I'd join in a heartbeat.



I would love a TBT Minecraft server too.


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd start one but my Internet loves to pull one over on me. Its seriously tiresome ;-;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

Also, feel free to message me, again, if you want in. I don't like paying for a server that no one uses 
I need your name on MC and I'll send you the IP and stuff. And if anyone wants to be in survival or wants a survival mode, I have two survival maps up and running on it. The current one is the Main Creative Hub.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Also, feel free to message me, again, if you want in. I don't like paying for a server that no one uses
> I need your name on MC and I'll send you the IP and stuff. And if anyone wants to be in survival or wants a survival mode, I have two survival maps up and running on it. The current one is the Main Creative Hub.



NOBODY TOLD ME THERE WAS A SURVIVAL MAP ON IT. I LOVE SURVIVAL.

<3


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know where exactly I spawned at, because it's some ruined town inside an obsidian box, but it's really awesome.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 13, 2013)

Should totally look at my bunker on BaconBoy's server. You can claim a room if you so wish.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

I built an entire town from a story I'm writing, including a store, butcher, logging facility, and a giant bell tower. It probably wasn't that great by a more skilled minecraft builder's prospective, but to me it was a really great effort.

): Sadly I forgot to retrieve the world file the last time I deleted and re-downloaded minecraft. It's all gone now. ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Should totally look at my bunker on BaconBoy's server. You can claim a room if you so wish.



What're the coords?


----------



## Caius (Feb 13, 2013)

On single player I started to build hogwarts, but I messed up on my scale planning and ended up screwing the whole thing up. That's usually about as far as I get.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

I really want to fix up the spawn point in the server but I don't know where to start and it looks beyond repair.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 13, 2013)

I was playing today and I went to my bunker to see that some of it has been destroyed! Not like griefed by a person, but like....reset to the way it was before I did anything to it. I lost a really really cool room


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Some pretty odd things have been going on with the server as of late. Someone, I'm not sure who was tampering with some things they should not have been messing with or running some mods that clash with 1.4.7 and it messed up a bunch of stuff. Also, the spawn is supposed to be messed up. It was an act of revenge haha


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 14, 2013)

I forget how to find my coordinates on a mac but I did make a railway to my house. You can find the start of the railway at the Beach if anyone feels like taking a gander at my house or bunker (located underground; entrance to it in my house). 

Been working on the bunker again but I haven't decorated it or any of the rooms. If anyone feels like claiming a room you are free to do whatever you want to it.

After I complete the rooms I'm working on I believe I will build another house somewhere ^^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

I built rooms on the main floor of my tower, if anyone on the creative server is lazy and wants to live in an evil/nether themed tower.

I had no idea there was a survival server, I want in. D=

edit: I'm confused. I logged onto the server and I'm on a stone platform with buttons that teleport me to an adventure map. Did the server switch? 



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 15, 2013)

Sweet, may I claim a room? I will decorate it evily if you let me hehe.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah if you want!

There are three rooms I haven't done anything with yet. You can change the carpet with whatever room you pick.
One of the rooms has access to the basement via a water elevator.

but I'm not sure if something happened to the server, or if the IP got switched or something..
When I logged on earlier, the server had an adventure map on it instead of the creative one. Not really sure what's up with that.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 15, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah if you want!
> 
> There are three rooms I haven't done anything with yet. You can change the carpet with whatever room you pick.
> One of the rooms has access to the basement via a water elevator.
> ...



The Baconater must have changed it over to a different map. He did that once before when I was playing lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah if you want!
> 
> There are three rooms I haven't done anything with yet. You can change the carpet with whatever room you pick.
> One of the rooms has access to the basement via a water elevator.
> ...



It's just switching the map files around. My boyfriend does it all time when he stops playing on our world and goes to play with another friend on their map.

Though whatever that mod is that allows multiple maps would be useful...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 16, 2013)

If you guys want to know what's up, I'm mostly always on Skype. I typically switch the server over before I go to bed. We were just doing an adventure map last night.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> If you guys want to know what's up, I'm mostly always on Skype. I typically switch the server over before I go to bed. We were just doing an adventure map last night.



Yeah, I saw. Adventure maps scare me because I've never done them >.>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 18, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> If you guys want to know what's up, I'm mostly always on Skype. I typically switch the server over before I go to bed. We were just doing an adventure map last night.



But wouldn't it be an idea to let those on the server know that? Server announcement, just talking to them... switching the map isn't cool.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 18, 2013)

AndyB said:


> But wouldn't it be an idea to let those on the server know that? Server announcement, just talking to them... switching the map isn't cool.



No one is usually on when he switches it though.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, the server is usually idle with the exception of some Saturday nights.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I have a forum open to everyone. I would post announcements on there if people would go on it. I've sent out messages about it, but no one has signed up for it aside from Kaiaa. I don't really know how else to get the word out that I'm switching. Once I get a steady job, I might pay for another server and that one will be the adventure map one. ALSO, I tell everyone pretty much every time they're on that if they need to contact me, I'm always on Skype. So, I've left plenty of avenues for them to contact me and find out what's going on. Don't think I haven't.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2013)

What I am saying is that if there are people on, or that they don't check your forums and are just playing they wont know. Having server announcements mention these things keep it fresh in everyone's mind.
Another thing is that you may well be on skype, but they might not have it. 
There's no need to get so defensive, I made a simple suggestion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2013)

Like Kaiaa said, I don't just change it when people are on. It's mainly when we want to test out an Adventure or Custom map. Typically, it's just the ops and I that are on. Usually, we only keep the map on for an hour or so. I've only forgotten to change it back once or twice. And I wasn't trying to be defensive, you came across a little belittling.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> And I wasn't trying to be defensive, you came across a little belittling.



Aye.

And I actually need to get around to playing on the server sometime >.>


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 22, 2013)

On the Xbox version, I'm building a huge doghouse for my 12 wolves


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 4, 2013)

I got bored and decorated the tree house. Its like a clubhouse if you can't tell. See it in person if you'd like!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I got bored and decorated the tree house. Its like a clubhouse if you can't tell. See it in person if you'd like!



Get some fences, make a pole ifyouknowwhatImean


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Get some fences, make a pole ifyouknowwhatImean



Pshh, its not that kind of club!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Mar 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Get some fences, make a pole ifyouknowwhatImean



Pfft.... I lol'd.

Lovely club house, btw :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Pshh, its not that kind of club!



Awww  No fun


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh Kaiaa, I totally love you for that! I had no idea what to do with it after I put up the hot tub. I'm more of a redstone/obstacle course guy. Interior design isn't typically my thing. That's why I was so surprised with how Johnson & Johnson's turned out. XD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Oh my gosh Kaiaa, I totally love you for that! I had no idea what to do with it after I put up the hot tub. I'm more of a redstone/obstacle course guy. Interior design isn't typically my thing. That's why I was so surprised with how Johnson & Johnson's turned out. XD



Johnson and Johnson's? As in...The body lotion stuff?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol I may end up decorating things that are left blank for a long time. Of course, you can always take it down if you want to make it into a jungle obstacle course. I'm not sure what to do with the Island Resort. Would you like it a home or a resort for multiple people? Just curious.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2013)

Last summer I spent 72 hours (roughly)...and continuously...making a floating city out of iron. I don't have too many pictures left of it, but here's a very small taste (you can see roughly 1/4 of the total structure in this):



Spoiler











I had a nice town square with a fountain, trees, had a 'downtown' district, various subway lines, working transport systems for goods, dumps, a market, mailboxes, apartments, a water park and spa, the works. Some apartment buildings were really nice. I had a huge courtyard in front of them and inside of them with suites on both the main and second floor. Pretty much went all out. >_> The design scheme is pretty simple. Like I said the bulk of buildings was made from iron. I did use brick blocks for the front of buildings in the downtown core, though. Plus use of fences, diamond blocks for some flooring, signs, carts, ladders...I got lost many times. 

I wish I would have started this recently, though. There has been so much content added since I last played Minecraft.  I don't have the motivation or dedication to do this again wah


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2013)

I have built this super mansion/palace.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A54uljvU6yE

*The original creator is a YouTuber called inferno438.*
I DID build the mansion on my Minecraft world block by block, which tooks AGES may I add, but I got my ideas by referencing the original video that was uploaded by inferno438, I did build some rooms exactly the same as I really liked the look of them, but I also like to be creative and experiment and I have added my own ideas into the mansion as well.

While I do give all credit to inferno438, I have made up my own Minecraft Government and I do claim this as my royal palace!
I reign over my world as King.

*On another topic, I would like suggestions for the name of my kingdom, if anyone feels kinda creative. *


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Get some fences, make a pole ifyouknowwhatImean



Hah I've already made one of those on the server! Sewer club!!!


----------



## Kip (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey said:


> Hah I've already made one of those on the server! Sewer club!!!



Ahaha i didn't know what that was until you said it!


----------



## Kip (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey said:


> Hah I've already made one of those on the server! Sewer club!!!



Ahaha i didn't know what that was until you said it!


----------



## Kip (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are some random screenshots i took with the shader mod while playing with bacon boy.



Spoiler








I love this house so much.




I seriously can't get over it.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 6, 2013)

That AC texture pack just makes my house beautiful.  (Pepsi clear and homework reprinted)


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 6, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> Last summer I spent 72 hours (roughly)...and continuously...making a floating city out of iron. I don't have too many pictures left of it, but here's a very small taste (you can see roughly 1/4 of the total structure in this):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is amazing! Building things is not my strong point but decorating is. You could have made that into a story map!


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey said:


> That AC texture pack just makes my house beautiful.  (Pepsi clear and homework reprinted)



More beautiful* and thats good to know XD


----------



## Glambunnie (Mar 7, 2013)

A huge mansion.


----------



## Glambunnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> OMG that is amazing! Building things is not my strong point but decorating is. You could have made that into a story map!



Omg are you doing that legit?


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> Omg are you doing that legit?



If you're talking about the iron thing, no. I don't have the patience to craft millions of iron. :c


----------



## Glambunnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> If you're talking about the iron thing, no. I don't have the patience to craft millions of iron. :c



Oh


----------



## Kip (Mar 9, 2013)

Made a few more fings, one happens to be an underground forest. Gonna post screenshots later.


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 14, 2013)

I remember making a huge dalek on my old server...I don't play minecraft anymore so I don't know what happened to it


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I remember making a huge dalek on my old server...I don't play minecraft anymore so I don't know what happened to it



IT GOT EX-TERMINATED!


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never played minecraft. Is it worth buying?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> I've never played minecraft. Is it worth buying?


Yeah ACKing, Minecraft is most definitely worth buying as I can happily say that the only limit to the game is your imagination.

You can also set up your own online server for free if you PC/Laptop has good enough specs and play multiplayer with friends.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Mar 17, 2013)

The best thing I have ever built in Minecraft would have to be the mansion I built on top of a snowy mountain. It was a great little area. I have no idea what happened to that save, though.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Yeah ACKing, Minecraft is most definitely worth buying as I can happily say that the only limit to the game is your imagination.
> 
> You can also set up your own online server for free if you PC/Laptop has good enough specs and play multiplayer with friends.


Sounds cool. I've seen the things on here, and it peaked my interest. I would love to add minecraft to my list of things to play until New Leaf comes out.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> Sounds cool. I've seen the things on here, and it peaked my interest. I would love to add minecraft to my list of things to play until New Leaf comes out.


I think it would be an AMAZING filler game.
There is an Animal Crossing Texture Pack and you could design an Animal Crossing town.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I think it would be an AMAZING filler game.
> There is an Animal Crossing Texture Pack and you could design an Animal Crossing town.



Sounds awesome! But, what is a texture pack?


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

I downloaded the pocket lite edition to try it out. Also, what the difference between Minecraft and Blockheads?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> I downloaded the pocket lite edition to try it out. Also, what the difference between Minecraft and Blockheads?


Minecraft is 3D and 100x better. You're not limited in Minecraft. It's one of my all-time favorite games.


----------



## jesughs (Mar 17, 2013)

The best thing I ever made was probably this castle I created on the Xbox Edition. The only thing was, we didn't have the creative mode update at the time. So it was just my brother and I mining cobble for like a week and then putting it all in a furnace and etc. etc. It took FOREVER but it was great.

And then my brother deleted the world.


----------



## ACking (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, loved the lite version. Maybe this week or next week ill buy PC version.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2013)

Been playing a lot of the FTB lately. Switched over from Technic and can say it's far more enjoyable.

I'll post some screenshots later.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2013)

FTB? What's that?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> FTB? What's that?



Feed The Beast. It's a mod launcher for Minecraft that makes it easier to install and play mods with mod packs.
My current world messed up, and I only managed to get two screenshots of the house I built.



Spoiler: Screens
















I'm currently in the process of making a new house in new generated world. But that tundra town on a frozen lake was perfect. D=


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2013)

Why are your trees blue.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Why are your trees blue.



Those are silverwood trees, which are part of the Thaumcraft mod. Pretty much they're magic trees that purify the magic energy in an area. Which is why I built my house beside of it. lol


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 22, 2013)

I like feed the beast a lot more then tekkit.  I haven't played it in ages so I'm not sure if they added equivalent exchange but without it the game feels far less overpowering and much more enjoyable.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2013)

Equivalent Exchange 3 is extremely nerfed, to the point where it's pretty much useless actually. And I agree, it was way too powerful.

So this is all I've managed to do since posting earlier.



Spoiler











Not really much yet. Still need to build an oil refinery and a place to put all of my magic stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 23, 2013)

Which mod is that? Still FTB?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

Gallows can you send me a link to the FTB thing because I want to install it and I don't know anything about which FTB there is and it's confusing. Is it different to install than other mods?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2013)

What would be the best mod launcher in your opinion, Gallows? Kind of getting tired of the limits for bukkit and forge is too freaking finicky. I might try implementing a new mod launcher on the server.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 30, 2013)

@oath

http://feed-the-beast.com/

Click the download tab, and then click download exe. When it installs there will be different mod packs for you to download. I recommend using DireWolf or YogPack. They both have a good mix of things in them without it feeling too overwhelming.

@Bacon Boy

So far I'm finding that FTB is the best. The server stuff is all in the same place I directed Oath to.
If you were to do a FTB server I'd get on like every day. XD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

How do servers with mods work? Would I need to install the mod too, to play on the server?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Downloading FTB now, there isn't much I need to do apart from use the default settings?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

How do I install new mods? I like Rei's Minimap.


Which apparently comes with it. Awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd suggest going onto the FTB wiki as well. Because at first it's going to be pretty overwhelming.

I'm pretty sure most, if not all, of the mod packs on FTB come with Rei's Minimap or the Voxel minimap.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there something similar to World Edit for it?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2013)

Not that I know of. WorldEdit won't work with FTB because it uses Forge instead of Bukkit.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww I just got Pixlemon for tekkit, its pretty fun lol only gripe is that it's hard not having things to kill for food.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd suggest going onto the FTB wiki as well. Because at first it's going to be pretty overwhelming.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most, if not all, of the mod packs on FTB come with Rei's Minimap or the Voxel minimap.



I freaking love Rei's Minimap.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2013)

It is really useful. But makes the map item useless. XD

My nuclear reactors(two of them) had a meltdown and completely obliterated my lab, farm, magic lab, and my house. The only thing that didn't get destroyed was my storage shed, so thankfully most of my valuable machines and items were spared. I've relocated to the vanilla village close by in the desert biome and built an underground rail system leading to the now non-irradiated crater where my lab used to be.

Will post some screenshots in a bit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not that I know of. WorldEdit won't work with FTB because it uses Forge instead of Bukkit.



World Edit works with Bukkit. Forge uses something a bit different. Forge's version isn't all that good. And wait, so FTB runs on Bukkit?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> World Edit works with Bukkit. Forge uses something a bit different. Forge's version isn't all that good. And wait, so FTB runs on Bukkit?



Other way around. lol
I did mess up a bit on wording that. FTB runs on Forge. WorldEdit won't work with it.
there ARE ways around it but it went way over my head. What exactly does WorldEdit do anyway?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright, here are some screenshots of what I've been up to lately.




Spoiler: Old location and new



This is where my old house and lab used to be. I had a few nuclear reactors in my lab, and one happened to melt down causing a chain reaction. It used to poison you when you came into the area, and there was pools of lava but I cleaned it up and added in a railway that leads to my new lab.






This is my new magic lab. Nothing fancy yet, been collecting jars of essence mostly.





Lots of it. lol There is a single jar each for every magical essence. Some of them aren't full yet though, since the rarer materials are harder to come by.









Spoiler: Other stuff



Starting up another bee farm so I can get new trees(mahogany, cherry, etc.)





Currently this is the only science related thing I have going on. The black bits are a volcano and I have a pump piping lava into tanks.









Which is then pumped out of the tanks and into my geothermal generator. So far I don't have it powering anything.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2013)

World Edit's an easier way to create large things. Like my giant castle. The walls were done using world edit and so was flooring of the roof. For a better snapshot: http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/worldedit/

Currently, once Bukkit updates, only Ops can use it. I don't really know how to change that quite yet, but I'll figure it out eventually maybe.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2013)

My game is very laggy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> My game is very laggy



Yeah, that'll happen. You're running about 60+ mods all at once.
Without running any machines or anything, the world is still trying to generate all of the new content like the new biomes, beehives, thaumcraft altars, and the insane amount of new ores.


@Bacon Boy:
Ah I see. So it's not really needed, per say. You could still build in creative mode, it'd just take longer.

there is also a mod in there somewhere that lets you make schematics of buildings and you can place them into a builder and it'll build it for you if you have the materials in the machine.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, that'll happen. You're running about 60+ mods all at once.
> Without running any machines or anything, the world is still trying to generate all of the new content like the new biomes, beehives, thaumcraft altars, and the insane amount of new ores.
> 
> 
> ...



So, any way to speed it up? Or just wait for the stuff to load?

I removed a few of the mods though. Down to 53.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2013)

Different things can cause the lag. If you're using a texture pack that'll cause a pretty significant amount of lag.

If you're using machines and pipes that are using custom liquids like oil then that will cause lag as well... or well, custom liquid by itself can cause lag. lol
If you're playing DireWolf, then the custom biomes is what is the main cause of lag in your game. It's a really neat feature, but even on my computer I lag with it on. But you're doing the smart thing and removing mods. The packs are filled to the brim with them and half of them you might not even want to use in the first place.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Different things can cause the lag. If you're using a texture pack that'll cause a pretty significant amount of lag.
> 
> If you're using machines and pipes that are using custom liquids like oil then that will cause lag as well... or well, custom liquid by itself can cause lag. lol
> If you're playing DireWolf, then the custom biomes is what is the main cause of lag in your game. It's a really neat feature, but even on my computer I lag with it on. But you're doing the smart thing and removing mods. The packs are filled to the brim with them and half of them you might not even want to use in the first place.



Custom biomes is cool, but if it's the reason my game lags ridiculously, then I can live with the basic biomes.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a FTB server running at all on here?
I knew BaconBoy was trying it out but I was looking to see if anyone has one working yet. Been really wanting to play multiplayer.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 5, 2013)

I've made a waterfall around my home so it's secluded!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2013)

Beeteedubs, we added another server to our list. Different hoster and different plugins. This one's a volt server. It's not fully ready yet, but it houses 42 people.


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Does anyone have a FTB server running at all on here?
> I knew BaconBoy was trying it out but I was looking to see if anyone has one working yet. Been really wanting to play multiplayer.



I heard that FTB was a pretty got server host, but I don't have the game yet. I would host a server on there if I had it but  (I'm so behind.)


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Beeteedubs, we added another server to our list. Different hoster and different plugins. This one's a volt server. It's not fully ready yet, but it houses 42 people.



That's Amazing! I forgot about the server! I'll be sure to come back.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh nice. Voltz is a lot of fun as well.

Can you send me the IP and junk for when it's ready?


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, same here please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2013)

I can whenever we decide to go public with it and figure out the ins and outs for it.


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

You should go public. It could help us get more members.


----------



## janaesanford (Apr 14, 2013)

A castle is the best one I built so far.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 15, 2013)

I made my entire Real Life house on Minecraft... And some of my yard... It's a beauty


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I made my entire Real Life house on Minecraft... And some of my yard... It's a beauty



Pics?


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 16, 2013)

A castle on a island me & a friend of mine made some time ago.

http://www.planetminecraft.com/project/island-castle/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2013)

Beeteedubs, guys:

Sorry that the server's been unavailable lately. We've been working hard on our Adventure Map and we've been using craftbukkit to help out and in order to run a functioning and stable version, it needs to be 1.4.7. The 1.5.0 and 1.5.1 builds are in Development and Beta right now and it's not a good idea to try to use either of those to work on a map. I can't stress how big communication here is. I've talked to some of you about it. I brought back the server to 1.5.1 for now, but that might change tonight or later the week as we get back to working on the map. Again, please add me on Skype to tell me that you want to use the map. I'm not always on TBT and I sometimes get the message too late.

-Thanks, 
Bacon Boy


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 5, 2013)

*Awesome sights in minecraft?*

If you have any awesome pics from minecraft, share them here! Here are some of mine, many of which involve shader mods such as the water shader mod and Sonic Ether's unbelievable shaders



Spoiler

















































Sry my other somewhat similar thread was moved into this thread... Just ignore the stuff above if you like. But yeah I built a huge curved house with 3 floors and 2 towers on either side bridging across to the upper most floor. This house was on top of a crescent shaped mountain and there was a deep valley right below. I built bridges going from both doors, to the other very close by hill, and then also going back behind my house that was in a bowl like area, fenced off. My friend lived there and had a house along with a huge watch tower. We shared an automatic farm there too. Also, when I got here, somebody was here before and they had made a mine that was a little wider than a standard TNT explosion that went all the way down to layer 20 or so. From there, there were many caves, lava rivers, and grid mines where they had searched for diamonds. It was awesome. The server was a very tightly knit community with usually 20-30 people on, but when the server became very glitchy and laggy because if plugin issues, many people left. This happened as soon as beta 1.8 came out, and most people updated, so they couldn't play. The server became extremely inactive since then and the map was reset. It isn't a natural map with roads throughout to where you can build whatever you want, it's a boring flat map that is just a huge grid of roads and its really boring. 0-5 people play there now at the most and I am just very sad such an amazing close bound community died like that (((((


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Pics?



It's Xbox. I have cheap Netbook and no capture card card.


----------



## StiX (May 12, 2013)

a GIANT pack of Korean Noodles! (ramyun)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dqf_DHaWJA


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

That Korean Noodle thing is odd.

Then again, I don't eat Korean food


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 20, 2013)

I built a castle with village only. 
In this map, I make a donjon in the cave with lot adventures. 

This is the only picture because my map was deleted. 
http://www.noelshack.com/2012-46-1352925470-minecraft.jpg

And I make others castle always only:


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

That castle looks precariously balanced off a cliff


----------

